# 1 Series 120d M



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Just wondering what peoples thughts are on the 3 door 1 series. Been looking at my next car for a while now and thought I had the short list sorted until I sat in a silver 120d M.

Not had a drive of it yet but am tempted by it, good performance, really like the interior and the looks have grown on me, especially in 3 door guise.

Anybody have any experience of them?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

My other half has a 118d, with DMS remap, so probably pretty similar to a stock 120d.

I love it. It's easy and fun to drive, and nothing at all has gone wrong in 30k+ miles.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm looking forward to some rear wheel drive fun on the test drive.

Out of interest Clive, how much was the DMS remap and what did it take it to?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

how much are one of these?
i assume quite expensive with options added.

any other cars on the list?


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm going to aim to get one about 6 months old, probably around Â£18k - Â£19k.

Other cars on the list, new cooper s, Civic Type R, Golf GTi. Decided in the end that the TT is just a little beyond me at the moment, so looking for something for the next 18 months or so before thinking big!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

We've got a 118d - very pleased. Are you particularly looking for the diesel version ? - if not how about the 130 - fantastic engine 

James


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

AJD_TT said:


> I'm going to aim to get one about 6 months old, probably around Â£18k - Â£19k.
> 
> Other cars on the list, new cooper s, Civic Type R, Golf GTi. Decided in the end that the TT is just a little beyond me at the moment, so looking for something for the next 18 months or so before thinking big!


what you using the car for, normal commute or long motorway miles. i can understand you want diesel if you did long miles. but the other cars are completely different. i personally wouldn't get a 3 door 1 series hatch, as i feel there's so much other better options, for less.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

The car will be used simply for social stuff, I live close to work so walk in every day.

I know its a bit of a random one to throw in amongst the other cars on the list. I think I mostly taken by the interior of the 1 series, just something about it that I liked.

Like the Cooper S as well, little hesitant on that one though as get a lot of people saying its a bit of a girls car. I know it's daft but not sure how I'd feel about one, I know my girlfreind would love to get it, I'm just not as positive.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

clived said:


> My other half has a 118d, with DMS remap, so probably pretty similar to a stock 120d.
> 
> I love it. It's easy and fun to drive, and nothing at all has gone wrong in 30k+ miles.


Clive, did you get it on the Rolling Road after the remap? The reason I ask is that a good friend of mine has the 118d (well his wife actually) and he also had the DMS remap. Mike claims the remap takes it to 200BHP but I seriously doubt it. It is better to be fair, but not earth shattering and certainly not 200 BHP in any case. It might be closer to the 120d which I believe is about 175BHP but it certainly doesn't feel like it.

Having said this, he's just changed it for a Cooper S (like I said it's his wife's car) and although I believe the one he has is about 175BHP it certainly feels like it, possibly due to the fact it weight now't. Significantly more fun to drive in any case.

If you want a car for comfortable shopping trips (albeit the boot is small) then it's not a bad choice. In terms of depreciation I think the car was bought and spec'd in the Â£23/24k range and in 2 years he got just over Â£11k for it from a dealer in PX for a Â£15k Cooper S. If you want it to "enjoy" the driving experience and go shopping I would look elsewhere.

Overall, it's a nice car, but I personally wouldn't get one. IMO a Golf Mk5 2.0 ltr GT TDI would be far better choice.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Er, thanks ResB. Not sure where all the shopping quotes are coming from though to be honest!

MkV GTi was always my 1st choice, but with the announcement that hte MkIV is being brought forward I don't want to spend Â£20k only for an new model to be out in 12 - 18 months


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

AJD_TT said:


> Er, thanks ResB. Not sure where all the shopping quotes are coming from though to be honest!
> 
> MkV GTi was always my 1st choice, but with the announcement that hte MkIV is being brought forward I don't want to spend Â£20k only for an new model to be out in 12 - 18 months


Er, you're right. Perhaps the way I perceive it.  Sorry! 

My wife has an '05 2.0 ltr Golf GT (Petrol) and it has been superb (but I would say that I suppose). Anyway, I have also been looking at changing it for one of the newer models but decided to hold off. One because of the rather pathetic PX value the dealer put on it and secondly because of the pending MkVI. 

Good luck though in what ever you go for....even if it's A Cooper S. It's only a girls' car if you drive it like one.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

In that case I'll just have to ensure I drive the S like a man possessed, and from my experience of the test drive that shouldn't be too hard!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> Clive, did you get it on the Rolling Road after the remap? The reason I ask is that a good friend of mine has the 118d (well his wife actually) and he also had the DMS remap. Mike claims the remap takes it to 200BHP but I seriously doubt it. It is better to be fair, but not earth shattering and certainly not 200 BHP in any case. It might be closer to the 120d which I believe is about 175BHP but it certainly doesn't feel like it.


No, Nicola would never take her car to a RR! I'm sure when she had it done the claim was just that it would take power and torque to standard 120d levels - as with my 535d when I had that, the improvement was marked, so we were certainly happy with the results.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ordered a 120d M sport for my mum

But in the 5 door variant. Would say have a look into buying one new.... pushed the dealer for a healthy double digit discount.  Even gave up his commission to bag the deal... :roll:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

had a 120d for a day when the Mini was being serviced. Nice enough, but the one I had was poverty spec, I'd imagine the ///M Sport with some options ticked would be much better.

Performance was good, albeit in that diesel way (nothing, oooomph, nothing), and handling was good fun (got the tail out nicely).

I considered one when I was getting shot of the mini, I was quite impressed...


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Cheers sandhua, I'd thought of seeing how far I could push the dealer on a new one anyway but your experience will spur me on to push a little harder!

Double digit discount certainly sounds interesting!


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

We've just bought our second 1-series, a facelift model 118dSE which means it has the improved efficient dynamics engine. The car is 4 months old and only done 2000miles and it cost us 18k. The original price was Â£22.5k when new. 
We had a 120i petrol previously which was good but only getting 32mpg was a bit steep. The numbers suggest in excess of 55mpg on the new car.

A couple of years ago I looked at binning the 120 for the 130. I had a test drive and loved it but didn't want to stump up the best part of 30k for one. I was looking on Pistonheads the other day and there was one advertised for only 16k!!! Thats some depreciation in 2 years and in my opinion you get a superb wee car for that sort of money. Well built small car with 265 bhp!!!!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

AJD_TT said:


> Cheers sandhua, I'd thought of seeing how far I could push the dealer on a new one anyway but your experience will spur me on to push a little harder!
> 
> Double digit discount certainly sounds interesting!


You have a PM! :wink:


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have had my 1 series MSPORT 120d 177 since end iof August and love it

In every aspect it drives better than the audi althoug interior quality is not as good

I was just in time to take advantage of the different options packages

They have now been removed by BMW uk so the list price on mine is now about 2.5k dearer without the packages


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Good to see some good opinions of the car coming through. With Christmas coming up I think I'll hold off on sorting a test drive until January.

I think I'll probably keep mine quite simple spec wise, pretty sure I'll be going for the 120d M, with the 18" double spoke wheels, and maybe go for the upgraded hi fi.

Have you got any decent pictures of yours Whitter? I haven't seen many black M sport ones and am quite tempted by it.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

AJD_TT said:


> Good to see some good opinions of the car coming through. With Christmas coming up I think I'll hold off on sorting a test drive until January.
> 
> I think I'll probably keep mine quite simple spec wise, pretty sure I'll be going for the 120d M, with the 18" double spoke wheels, and maybe go for the upgraded hi fi.
> 
> Have you got any decent pictures of yours Whitter? I haven't seen many black M sport ones and am quite tempted by it.


Try and sit in one with to be able to do a comparison of the Hi-fi at nearly Â£800 option it's not really that much of an upgrade in IMHO.


----------



## AJD_TT (Jul 31, 2007)

Having spent a bit of time on drive the deal I have got together a few comparitive specs on different cars to see the variation in monthly payments on PCP deals.

Focusing on 118d M and 120d M with a combination of options from leather, 18" wheels, professional radio (not the expensive hi fi upgrade), floor mats and metallic paint.

Monthly repayments with Â£1k deposit are varying between Â£300 and Â£340 on an APR of between 8.9 to 9.9%. Not being a finance expert I'm not sure how competitive the quotes provided as examples on drive the deal are, but ideally I'd like to get as close to Â£300 as possible or below, whilst of course maximising the amount of car I'm able to get.

For example the lowest spec is coming in at Â£18658 (example quote of Â£303 per month) and that is a 118d M with 18" alloys, the professional radio, floor mats and metallic paint. The highest quote is Â£20,708 (example quote of Â£340) being a 120d M with full leather, 18" alloys, metallic paint, professional radio and floor mats.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Bin the chavvy mis-spaced no' plate that has bugger all meaning to the rest of the world, and that (IMO) doesn't start to look half bad in black. do you have any pics of the 'lemon' leathers? That sounds a nice combo.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice colour. 

p.s. Still bin the plate though!


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

to confirm 3 months in and 6k miles turbo has failed


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Whitter45 said:


> to confirm 3 months in and 6k miles turbo has failed


Ouch!
Still, better that it happened in warranty.
I thought Munich had long-since fixed the 2L turbo issues. Obviously not.
Oil seals, intake swirl-flap or something else?
Hope they have got you mobile in something nice instead.


----------



## Whitter45 (Sep 21, 2005)

jonno said:


> Whitter45 said:
> 
> 
> > to confirm 3 months in and 6k miles turbo has failed
> ...


Yeah its a cost to them of 3200 with fitting as its the inlet, turbo and mounting that needs replacing

They cannot source any in the uk or Germany at present as they are changign supplier at present due to the issues

I have a mondeo until Wednesday then will have either a 320 Mpsort or a 330 MSport depending on which car is available


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

The one series is a marmite car, love or hate the looks. I have to admit I was not a fan until I had one for a day when my Z4 was in the dealer's and I was very impressed with its sheer handling and driveability. Interior is nicely put together and a bit different and some of the touches like the lights under the door handles when you unlock it were superb.

120D is a good car, but I'd certainly spec a decent hi fi as the standard Business one in the car I got was RUBBISH!!! I also found rear park sensors to be a bonus as the rear didn't lend itself to good visibility with the high rear seat backs and dropped rear edge. But maybe that's just my poor spatial awareness! :roll: :wink:


----------

